# Buffalo Bayou



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Been in school this week!! I could barely get on.
I was thinking were could I fish off Buffalo Bayou close to Allen Parkway and 1-45:bounce:
Were its actually legal and what fish should I expect to catch.


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Two good spots:

1. Canoe launch at Allen and Sabine St. - Park on Sabine street and walk down the steps to either of the canoe launches there (one north, one south of BB).

2. Sesquincentennial Park - Park near the Aquarium or Hard Rock Cafe. Walk down the steps of the park to find another canoe launch.

At both spots, catfishing is great. Simply tie on a weight and hook, use either worm, stinkbait, shrimp, or my favorite (crawfish), and throw it out there. I have caught channel cats out there every time. Biggest ones caught on crawfish. 

There are tons of buffalo carp jumping out of the water as well, if you have some carp dough bait.

It is actually quite fun fishing underneath the freeway. Good luck!


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you guys know if its safe to eat the fish out of this bayou??


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

There is nothing left in this world that does not cause cancer, just ask the state of california. There are a lot of "things" that I would imagine get washed into it from houston streets, and companies. I would not eat anything out of there, but I would enjoy it as a good catch and release spot.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a ban and/or warning for seafood from the ship channel. The bayou is the upper end of the channel. I would bet if the catfish were ball platers like Barry Bonds they would wear a size 14 cap and hit 250 homers a year. They are juiced.
It's a shame. When I was a kid back in 19-forgotten we fished the bayou near Washington Ave and ate all of the catfish and traded the eels to a Chinese at the ice cream store.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I would be scared to even touch the fish that come out that bayou.


----------

